# Thoughts on Wagg Hamster Gerbil Mouse Munch?



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I currently feed my 5 non-breeding females on the Wagg feed mix, as well as the occasional apple, pear, dried mealworms, dry dog biscuits, 'chocolate' treats, millet spray, vegetables, etc.

I just wondered what people thought about the Wagg mix? There seems to be quite a lot of peanuts and sunflower seeds. There are also these little dark brown 'sticks' which my mice completely ignore. However, I like the variety and it gives something else for the mice to do, foraging through the bowl. But the fact that there_ is_ variety means some days you get mostly pellets, or mostly peanuts and sunflower seeds, or maybe just grain. It is also the cheapest I have found in our local pet supplies shop, but I wonder if I should 'upgrade' to a more expensive mix?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive tried the wagg food and my mice left most of it and only ate the sunflowers seeds which is not good .... I buy the wild bird food from the pound shop( it contains grains and seeds) and mix it with tesco cheap porride oats and they own brand cheap muselli which they seem to enjoy i mix them all together ... they occasionally get cornflakes, and cheerios when there are a few left in my daughters cerial box .... I use budgie millet hung in the strings and bughie treats to hang from the top of the cage to keep them active ... all from wilkinsons and they also are cheap  costs me very little to feed the mice each month less than a fiver  and i have 16 mice if you were wondering


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. Sounds good, how much of everything do you mix (e.g. 40% muesli, 20% oats, 30% bird seed and so on)? Anyone else get Wagg food? Or generally, what do other people feed their mice?
Thanks


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I feed lab blocks to mine. Each mouse gets one a day, then I hand feed them treats (sunflower seeds cheerios etc.) to keep them tame and socialize them. Pregnant and nursing does also get some cheap cat food


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to start giving them a mix of low-sugar muesli, oats (would porridge oats do?), wild bird seed, Wagg food mixed in with that, for the change at least, and cornflakes, dog biscuits, maybe some chicken corn which I have anyway... 
My mice have a pile of hay anyway and plenty of treats through out the day.

rematnogard: where do you get lab blocks?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

mix is about 40% oats, 20% muesli, 30% wild bird food and the rest is cat biscuits, and breakfast cerial .... there is always hay in there with the shredded paper but they use it as bedding rather than as food ... they may nibble on it tho


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I get them at petsmart.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

